
Adding Fun to the Configuration Burden - todsacerdoti
https://tech.fretlink.com/adding-fun-to-the-configuration-burden/
======
verdverm
I find [https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) preferable to Dhall

Cue also comes from the same family as Go, Docker,and Kubernetes, so good
heritage

